# AMD64 and i386 folders



## neatfeatguy (Jun 5, 2009)

I've got a few things I'm looking for answers for, so if anyone can help, that would be great.

I just recently (last night) noticed a strange folder with a large string of random letters & numbers for the folder name on my slave hard drive. I use this hard drive to store music, videos, games, pictures and such. My main hard drive is where I have Vista 64 installed, along with other programs that I constantly run: anti-virus program and things like that.

The folder name kind of reminded me of what you would see from a registry key so I was wondering what was in it, I opened it up and inside are two other folders: AMD64 and i386.

I was wondering what was in those folders and when I try to open them I'm told that I don't have access privileges to open them - I run only my login and I'm set up as the administrator, so I'm not sure why I'm denied access.

Now that my story is finished, I can ask my questions:

1) Anyone know what exactly these two folders are for and what is in them?

2) Any reason why they are located on my slave hard drive and how they got there?

3) Is it safe to remove (delete) these folders?

4) Is there a specific location these folders should actually be, instead of on my slave hard drive or can they be installed anywhere?

Any other info you can provide that I might have asked a question about would also be great. Thanks.


----------



## Tan DJ (Jun 7, 2009)

I had a folder like this on my system - long string of numbers, amd64/i386 subfolders and no access priveleges to open them.

I think it appeared when I was trying to install something.  I found a link on a Microsoft page about getting access to folders when you get a message about not having privileges, which enabled me to delete it.


----------



## gaximodo (Jun 7, 2009)

what os r u using?
if i remembered correctly, there's an folder option"advanced share properties" something like that, you'll have to enable use traditional sharing method(something like that..cant remember) in folder and serch options.
then you'll be able to edit your current account's access to that particular folder.
I think those folders are safe.


----------

